# Brandon Lee UFC



## Bruce Lee 1127 (Sep 16, 2018)

Bruce Lee and UFC, if he was alive he'd be 53 and too old to compete, he still be deadly though. He can run for POTUS or something. 

Anyways, Brandon Lee could have been a contender. He did JKD, WC, Shaolin, Muay Thai. I don't know how well he grapples but JKD does include it. If he won, the entire MMA and UFC culture will be so different, JKD will be king and most popular instead of BJJ because of Gracie. Lets be honest, BJJ is only popular because of Gracie winning early UFC, either wise no one would even know it exists. Unfortunately, Brandon Lee died in 1993 age 28, just a couple months before UFC 1.


----------



## Martial D (Sep 17, 2018)

Bruce Lee was an actor, as was his son. Perhaps they could have competed in the ultimate actors championship.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 17, 2018)

He'd have even less chance of winning than Bruce Lee would. Bruce Lee genuinely loved martial arts it was his passion. Brandon Lee learnt it because of his name and to get into movies. He wouldn't have fought in the UFC and definetely wouldn't have won. Jkd is for self defence not ring fighting. I'm not saying Brandon or Bruce couldn't hold their own in a situation but neither would win a competitive because that's not what they trained to do


----------



## Buka (Sep 17, 2018)

Bruce Lee 1127 said:


> Bruce Lee and UFC, if he was alive he'd be 53 and too old to compete, he still be deadly though. He can run for POTUS or something.
> 
> Anyways, Brandon Lee could have been a contender. He did JKD, WC, Shaolin, Muay Thai. I don't know how well he grapples but JKD does include it. If he won, the entire MMA and UFC culture will be so different, JKD will be king and most popular instead of BJJ because of Gracie. Lets be honest, BJJ is only popular because of Gracie winning early UFC, either wise no one would even know it exists. Unfortunately, Brandon Lee died in 1993 age 28, just a couple months before UFC 1.



If Bruce Lee was alive he'd be seventy seven years old......interestingly enough, the same age as you purport to be. 

And he was born on an 11/27.

How odd. Shoo might be in order here.


----------



## Steve (Sep 17, 2018)

Brandon Lee was pretty good in Rapid Fire.  Based on my evaluation of his fighting prowess in that movie, I bet he'd be great in the UFC.  But you know who would've really kicked a lot of butt in the UFC?  Tom Laughlin aka Billy Jack.  He would just head kick everyone and lights out!


----------



## frank raud (Sep 17, 2018)

I mean, based on how successful all the other JKD  fighters have been in MMA, how can you doubt an actor who never competed would do better than the rest?


----------



## Buka (Sep 17, 2018)

Steve said:


> Brandon Lee was pretty good in Rapid Fire.  Based on my evaluation of his fighting prowess in that movie, I bet he'd be great in the UFC.  But you know who would've really kicked a lot of butt in the UFC?  Tom Laughlin aka Billy Jack.  He would just head kick everyone and lights out!



He sure did rock that hat


 .


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 17, 2018)

Don't make me say it again and show you the OBVIOUS for dominating the UFC and MMA


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 17, 2018)

I have yet to see a JKD based fighter do well in the UFC. I doubt Brandon Lee would have fared much better.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 17, 2018)

As far as I know the most successful fighter in MMA with a JKD background was Erik Paulson, and he never competed in the UFC.


----------

